# Hardware Anforderungen Mw3



## NiciHaas (9. November 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Gamer

Auf meinem Laptop läuft Mw2 auf höchster Detailstufe mit leichten Macken und auch das laden der Maps dauert etwas länger als normal.
Werde ich Mw3 auf mittleren Details ruckelfrei spielen könne oder lohnt es sich nicht es zu kaufen?
Tut mir leid ich hab überhaupt kein Plan von Hardware und verstehe das es ein "überflüssiger" Threand ist,
jedoch weis ich mir nicht anders zu helfen... Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis

Haas Nicolas 

Mein Laptop:

Win7 Home 64bit
Intel Core i5 CPU M 480 @ 2.67GHz
4GB RAM
ADM Radeon HD 6550M

Modern Warfare 3 System Requirements:
OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 processor or better
RAM: 2 GB
GFX: Shader 3.0 or better 256 MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8600GT / ATI® Radeon™ X1950 or better
DX: 9.0c or later
HDD: 16 GB free hard drive space


----------



## chbdiablo (9. November 2011)

MW3 ist eigentlich die gleiche Technik wie auch MW2 oder MW1. Wenn sie etwas verbessert ist, läuft das Spiel also im schlimmsten Fall bei gelichen Einstellungen etwas schlechter bzw. sehr gut auf einer Detailstufe niedriger.


----------



## NiciHaas (9. November 2011)

Ok dacht ich mir schon die Engine ist ja die gleiche....
Danke

Trotzdem vieleicht noch ne 2. Meinung ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Ich kann das bestätigen. Wenn MW2 auf max geht, wird MW3 zumindest auf mittel ebensogut gehen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. November 2011)

Noch ne 3.Meinung :
MW3 unterscheidet sich von den Anforderungen nicht sonderlich von MW2, also kannst du es problemlos auf mittel-hoch spielen


----------



## NiciHaas (10. November 2011)

Danke!
Nette Com hier gefällt mir


----------

